# Fungus/Algae on driftwood



## justjason88 (19 Aug 2012)

I've soaked my driftwood for about 2 weeks now, changing the water every 2 days. It's now been in the tank with xmas moss attached to some branches for roughly 4-5 days. It's a new setup up so the substrate is new and still leeching ammonia (ada amazonia with tropica plant substrate underneath) I've since noticed a white fungus growing on the very tips of the branches and a thick brown fungus/algae growing along the length of some branches. It is easily removable but just wanted to know if anyone had any ideas as to what it may be or how to stop it?














Thanks

Jason


----------



## BigTom (19 Aug 2012)

The white stuff is a fungus - should be harmless, and shrimp and some fish will happily eat it. It'll stop in a few weeks once the readily available nutrients in the wood have been exhausted. 

The brown bits I'm less sure about - might be a different form of fungus, or some sort of algae, I'll have to pass on that one.


----------



## justjason88 (22 Aug 2012)

thanks tom, wont be introducing fish for about 1-2 weeks so hopefully wont grow out of control


----------

